
Show HN: Talkie, an app for system-wide push-to-talk - alexandrvicente
https://alexandrevicente.net/posts/2020/04/26/introducing-talkie-for-system-wide-push-to-talk/
======
JoeQuery
This looks very interesting! I will try it this week. It's always amusing when
someone is called on in a meeting and you can tell they are trying to find the
unmute button because it takes them forever to respond. My mic has a mute
button on it but it's in a really awkward spot.

